

Estimating App Demand from Publicly Available Data - pault
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1924044

======
pault
The meaty bits:

    
    
      paid downloads/day:
      iPad = 9,525*rank^(-0.903)
      iPhone = 52,511*rank^(-0.944)

